# vw passat 32b turbo quattro



## vasil39 (Jan 3, 2014)

In early 2014 I bought a pile of scrap metal 1.6 carburetor on automatic transmission, eventually began to repair.








By 2015, it turned out something like a car With 16 valves of atmospheric engine and manual transmission







[video]https://pp.userapi.com/c629214/v629214398/1225/8NIcfVAhalA.jpg[/video]

But by 2016 this seemed to me a little and I decided that I need to add a bit of power and a permanent all-wheel drive.https://pp.userapi.com/c628431/v628431398/24e52/br9J8pGUDIs.jpg




























https://a.d-cd.net/c09a41es-960.jpg

It took me a year and a half, and in the end I got what I have now. https://a.d-cd.net/b21fab1s-960.jpg https://a.d-cd.net/df9ad89s-960.jpg














It took me a year and a half, and in the end I got what I have now. 2.0 high block, abf camshafts and cylinder head, forged connecting rod, 6 speed gearbox 01e with clutch pc4b7, exhaust manifold made of stainless steel, turbine gt3076 + 44mm tial screaming pipe to the street =) all set 1.5 bar for 95 petrol. Short About what happened. In my opinion this is the first construction of a quattro in a 3-door body. If you have any questions, I will be happy to answer them.Sorry for my english =)


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Nice! Any videos?


----------



## vasil39 (Jan 3, 2014)

Row1Rich said:


> Nice! Any videos?


yes, first race after ecu tun


----------



## vasil39 (Jan 3, 2014)

vasil39 said:


> yes, first race after ecu tun


 and with carrera 4s on full exthaust and chip
https://youtu.be/24Jyt8yvNmA https://youtu.be/24Jyt8yvNmA https://youtu.be/ln21JfP7X1A


----------



## vasil39 (Jan 3, 2014)

100-200


----------

